# Darkglass B3K 2.0 vs Microtubes X vs Alpha Omicron - School me!



## Rotatous (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey everyone, I would love some input from you guys - what are the real differences are between these fine pedals, which one you prefer, and why?

I've seen plenty of comparison videos but its hard to tell which one is best for me because they're all mixed so different/with different settings in each video it seems.

Currently leaning towards the Microtubes X or the B3K 2.0 for some reason. My band is not djent and I don't have the need for insane levels of distortion, but I like the sort of nice compression and sound the pedals seem to produce in the mix when not over-the-top. This purchase will be for recording purposes by the way.


----------



## lewis (Jun 12, 2020)

Rotatous said:


> Hey everyone, I would love some input from you guys - what are the real differences are between these fine pedals, which one you prefer, and why?
> 
> I've seen plenty of comparison videos but its hard to tell which one is best for me because they're all mixed so different/with different settings in each video it seems.
> 
> Currently leaning towards the Microtubes X or the B3K 2.0 for some reason. My band is not djent and I don't have the need for insane levels of distortion, but I like the sort of nice compression and sound the pedals seem to produce in the mix when not over-the-top. This purchase will be for recording purposes by the way.



I recently picked up the X ultra and i love it.
I think it covers so much ground I would always recommend it.

It is a multiband distortion so you can adjust the lows and the high frequencies completely independently in one box. It also has a built in compressor mode you can activate and the XLR/Cab sim too.

It sounds amazing. My only other experience with the B3k and B7K are with old band members and the Line 6 Helix model. If i had to choose - I would go X because it gets you closer to "that sound" quicker.

These pedals actually stack really well. I run my HX effects B7K model into my X Ultra for even more tonal shaping.
I prefer the distortion the X Ultra gives out but the B3/B7K models have really nice clean tonal shaping.

So long term Im going to grab a B7K, drive off. And just use it for clean tonal shaping running into the X Ultra which is what provides the Drive and extra shaping.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 12, 2020)

I got the B7k Ultra so that I can have the impulse response direct recording. It is an expensive pedal, but direct, the impulse response options make the sound so much more polished.


----------

